# Pauline Baynes' Map of Middle-earth



## Arthur_Vandelay (May 7, 2005)

Would anyone on TTF perchance be able to provide a link to an image of Pauline Baynes' decorated map of Middle-earth?


----------



## Urambo Tauro (May 8, 2005)

I could not find a large pic, but is this the one you're looking for?


----------



## Maerbenn (May 8, 2005)

*Re: Pauline Baynes’ Map of Middle-earth*

http://www.abo.fi/~jumppa/Pauline_Baynes_map_of_Middle-earth.jpg (1196525 bytes)


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay (May 8, 2005)

Cheers, Maerbenn: you're a jet!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (May 8, 2005)

That's an incredible map! I understand it was made under JRR's supervision? And, interestingly enough, there's nothing but water in The Sea of Rhun...makes the dotted area in CT's map even more conjectural. (I still say it's ME's Area 51!)

Barley


----------

